# "iwconfig: command not found" [solved]

## jmroach

ok, i'm trying to set up a built-in wifi card on a ibm t43 laptop.  i believe the correct drivers are compiled (from reading about 15 posts related to ibm wifi stuff!) in the kernel.

how do i tell if the card is working correctly?  i ran (as root):

```

~# lspci

#bash: lspci: command not found

#iwconfig

#bash: iwconfig: command not found

```

what am i doing wrong here?  why aren't the commands being found?  is there something i need to emerge?

any help would be really appreciated!

-johnLast edited by jmroach on Thu Aug 18, 2005 4:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## R!tman

The 'iwconfig' command is in the "wireless-tools" package, which you will have to emerge.

The 'lspci' command is in the "pciutils" package. But I thought this was a standart package you would already have installed. But I may be wrong.

Maybe you have, just make sure you are root when executing.

----------

## jmroach

that worked for using "lspci" and "iwconfig"

there is one problem though-

```

#lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

0000:00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

0000:00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3)

0000:00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Radeon Mobility M300]

0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 11)

0000:04:00.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev 8d)

0000:04:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG MiniPCI Adapter (rev 05)

```

which is good- cause i'm trying to use the last one on the list.  the problem is:

```

iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

```

eth0 is an ethernet controller (the broadcom listed above).  shouldn't "iwconfig" recognize the card if "lspci" does and the correct drivers are installed?

----------

## R!tman

I bet eth0 is the third from the bottom, not the last.

You will probably have to have support for your wireless card first. Then, something like eth1 or wifi0 will appear, which will then have the wireless extension (this will be the last then).

You can get support by recompiling your kernel, this time with drivers for your wireless card. Eventually, the madwifi stuff will help, but I am not very familiar with wireless. 

I am sure you can find several howtos in the forum or on www.gentoo-wiki.com.

----------

